# Ohms



## jose8278 (May 23, 2013)

I have some 4 ohms laying around .... 

But what would u reccomend ? 4 or 8 ?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That depends on their model number and manufacturer and what you want to use them for. 
Also what are you going to be driving them with?

Without these details it is hard to suggest which way to go.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

4Ω speakers are really dependant on your choice of amplification. Personally, I like 8Ω speakers because most of the time you do not have to worry about what you choose to drive them with, any modern amplifier will run 8Ω with no problem.


----------



## jose8278 (May 23, 2013)

Ill be using Pioneer Elite sc-65


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pioneer elite should have zero issues running 4Ω speakers, but If i were given a choice between two identical Paradigm speakers with the only difference being the impedance, I would nearly always go with 8 ohms.


----------



## jose8278 (May 23, 2013)

The reason i asked about 4&8ohms is bcuz I have 12 6x9s that I had bout the mdf pre-fab boxes that I have set up at 11.2 that sound great!
Ill put it up against anyone's system... And I only spent $200


----------



## jose8278 (May 23, 2013)

And btw....6x9 are 3 way


----------



## gottavtr (Oct 24, 2011)

We are glad you enjoy them.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd love to take you up on your challenge and become a convert!


----------



## mdocod (Jul 25, 2013)

The SC-65 is rated for use with 4 ohm loads by pioneer. 

My only suggestion, would be, that you look for a "setting" somewhere related to the impedance. Some receivers have the option to select 4 ohm or 6+ohm speaker settings. The lower impedance setting on some units *may* adjust the feedback loop on the amplifier to better suit the expected zminimums. (cause less dip in response at zmins). It's sort of a moot consideration since everything is probably EQed through a management package like Audyssey anyway but it's something to look for. 

EQ these days can solve just about anything, even car speakers in the living room  I imagine it sounds very pleasing.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't know about putting 6x9's up against anyone but as long as you enjoy them that is all that counts. I still have a pair of Pioneer 6x9's that worked great in my Dodge van.


----------

